# Life in 2030 New Zealand Will Include More Public Transport, Electric Bicycles



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Liquid fossil fuels will be increasingly reserved for high-priority uses, meaning a greater reliance on public transport for longer urban trips.

More...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Nah, Gavin's Electric Conversion Motorworks will just be busier and people will be driving their geo-thermally powered electric cars.


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

lol geo thermally powerd


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Grant_NZ said:


> lol geo thermally powerd


Hehe - said that poorly. They (and you, if the NZ in your sig means New Zealand) actually have a good deal of geothermal power, and are expanding production. Naturally, it doesn't drive the cars directly but provides the power to recharge them...


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up haha 
If you ever come here the sulphite smell that comes from the geo thermal pools is enough to put anyone off, hence geo thermal cars might not be that popular


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Grant_NZ said:


> Thanks for clearing that up haha
> If you ever come here the sulphite smell that comes from the geo thermal pools is enough to put anyone off, hence geo thermal cars might not be that popular


Do plan to get down there one day, but have already experienced the aroma of geothermal in Iceland. We use to go skinny dipping in the now world-famous "Blue Lagoon" at night in the snow, back before they built a fence and a resort all around the pond. Awesome place, Icelandic chicks would show up and strip naked and jump in with us...



I'm sure it's not the same now...


----------

